# 2012 cruze with nav Can i put a 2013 mylink nav in....?



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

i have a 2012 cruze ltd/rs with nav and upgraded pioneer system and want to know if its possible to get*/*or buy the new 2013 cruze mylink nav system to put in my car.


i want the streaming and the pandora app and backup camera and the 2012 doesnt do streaming/pandora or camera.

if i can put it in where can i get everything needed to do it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can do the streaming with the 2012s. A couple of members here have installed backup cameras in the 2011 and 2012s as well.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

I havent found anything about the cam or streaming on the 2012


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The streaming is done by replacing the PDIM with the Bluetooth PDIM from the Camaro and Sonic. Follow the link to Bluetooth Stereo AUX in my sig. I'm not sure how to do the the backup camera, but I know there is at least one thread here talking about it.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

One of the guys on the Camaro forums will be attempting the 2012 MyLink installation. GM says you can't, but you never know. Also, there may be a lot of rewiring to do.

I want a new Radio - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice i dont see why we cant the 2013 is the same interior as the 2012 so it should be a direct fit hopefully


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

inkspot1967 said:


> Nice i dont see why we cant the 2013 is the same interior as the 2012 so it should be a direct fit hopefully


The biggest issues with the backup camera are wiring and reprogramming the radio to display the image.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I want this too!


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

If i can just get streaming i would be happy with that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

inkspot1967 said:


> If i can just get streaming i would be happy with that.


Take a look at the DIY PDIM Test thread referenced in my sig (Bluetooth Stereo AUX). It took me about 45 minutes to install.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

The PDIM test doesn't work for the nav system... I too would love to have this in my cruze!


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

i dont see why we cant just buy the 2013 my link system and just install the whole unit in these cars are the same after all.


----------



## CRZPILOT (Oct 25, 2012)

Anybody that dose install the Mylink in there 2012 Cruze please let me know! . I have an LT RS w Nav system and exploring to update to the 2013 Mylink display. Im not to picky about the reverse cam on a sedan. lol

If I find a solution to this I'll post it here to share.

Regards,

Jesse


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates yet?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

See my previous post in this thread. It's going to be difficult.


----------



## scubadvr35 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got off the phone with my local dealer and was informed that itwas impossible, i couldnt even get a part # for the mylink radio out of them


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aftica said:


> The PDIM test doesn't work for the nav system... I too would love to have this in my cruze!


Have you opened up your console per the DIY PDIM Test to see if there is a PDIM in there? The Bluetooth PDIM itself contains the code to connect a bluetooth streaming player. This code isn't in the radio. What I don't know is how the nav system's SD card slot is connected.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

inkspot1967 said:


> i dont see why we cant just buy the 2013 my link system and just install the whole unit in these cars are the same after all.


Like I said in my previous post, even installing the MyLink inside a 2012 Camaro, which even has the same radio architecture as us for the most part, is extremely difficult. It WILL be expensive too if successful.


----------



## chris557 (Aug 8, 2013)

i dont really care about the streaming...i have ENOUGH music of my own loaded on a USB flash drive...i want the color display and updated/upgraded screen


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

It is POSSIBLE, just not EASY. I don't think the average technician would want to do this kind of work. It requires new wire harness and adapters, etc. The guys at Camaro5 are still kicking away at it, and those guys know their stuff.

Adding Mylink to older gen5 camaro's - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com


----------

